# How do you like DEM EARS?



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

This girl is named Lena, she's a 1-year-old pit mix, and she's available for adoption out of the Capital Area Humane Society in Lansing, MI.



















What an amazing face.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

She is so cute! I hope she gets adopted.  If I were closer, and I didn't already have two, I would take her in a heartbeat!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG those ears lol , hilarious , sweet face on her. hope she finds a home


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks good! Reminds me of a buddies dog "Billy"


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Kate, she is absolutely gorgeous!! I'm loving those ears! Best of luck to her finding a forever home!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I just showed Hubby these pics and he started singing the "Batman" theme song-- with "Batdog" instead of "Batman"... lol.


----------

